# How do I edit the date off of a photo?



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

I know this is probably a real beginner question and maybe I can get a basic answer. I know I should have changed the setting on my camera to eliminate the date, but the damage is done. Other than cropping the photo do I have any other choices?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Here ya go.


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

It's magic! I guess I'll start posting images one by one, or you could just give me your e-mail and I'll send you the whole batch........
Now for the D.A. question of the year........How'd ju do dat?


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

*A little creativity and patience*

you can use photoshop or any other photo software to "brush over" the spots you want to get rid of. Check ebay for photosuite 4, platinum edition.

if you can, pull these two pics of this site and then zoom in on them to see the "magic" was done.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

In Photoshop, and probably all other editing programs, there's a rubber stamp or clone tool. You really need to find this in your software and learn how to use it because you can fix so many things with it. Basically, it allows you to "grab" any surrounding colors, background, etc. and "paint" it over the area that you want to edit out. You can change the size of the editing tool to be very small for detailed work, or very large for large scale edits. Once you get the get the hang of it, it will be one of your most valuable tools. I use it a lot to take out distracting "junk" in a photo that you can't crop out.


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks for the help. I have heard that Adobe Phototshop is the way to go for photo editing software.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Bruce J said:


> In Photoshop, and probably all other editing programs, there's a rubber stamp or clone tool. You really need to find this in your software and learn how to use it because you can fix so many things with it. Basically, it allows you to "grab" any surrounding colors, background, etc. and "paint" it over the area that you want to edit out. You can change the size of the editing tool to be very small for detailed work, or very large for large scale edits. Once you get the get the hang of it, it will be one of your most valuable tools. I use it a lot to take out distracting "junk" in a photo that you can't crop out.


I agree...I thought this picture looked a lot better with 2 windmills in it.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

*Or 3 suns*


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Photoshop, even helped me kill a big deer this year.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

*More photoshop magic*

here's another example of photoshop doing some cool stuff. This was done with the Healing Brush in CS, which is like the rubber stamp or clone tool in previous versions.


----------

